# 30 weeks and they think I might have pre eclampsia



## charlieann94 (Sep 2, 2022)

Hey guys, 

I was at hospital on Wednesday for a growth scan (all was fine) but they did find some protein in my urine so did another sample to be sent off. They phoned me today to say that the protein level was higher than expected and want me to come in on Monday to be monitored and have a pre eclampsia screening. Has anyone else had a similar experience? 

Thanks! x


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 2, 2022)

I have no experience to offer but wish you luck for the screening. Fingers crossed it is just a blip and all is back to normal soon.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 2, 2022)

It is better to pick it up at this stage when you can be monitored and any treatment given.
My daughter had an emergency C section at minus 7 weeks due to pre eclampsia. Baby was small just under 4lbs but fine. It was ironic as she was a obstetrician and didn't recognise the symptoms in herself.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Sep 2, 2022)

Hi, sorry your going through this. Ive had preeclampsia twice the first time when I had suspected gestational diabetes. How was your blood pressure ?


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 6, 2022)

charlieann94 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was at hospital on Wednesday for a growth scan (all was fine) but they did find some protein in my urine so did another sample to be sent off. They phoned me today to say that the protein level was higher than expected and want me to come in on Monday to be monitored and have a pre eclampsia screening. Has anyone else had a similar experience?
> 
> Thanks! x


Hi, yes this happened to me, but they kept me in once they found it. And they induced me, within 12 hours. 
How did it go yesterday?


----------

